# ball joints ruin everything



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I went riding on saturday and the tires looked fine when I left for the ride. about 3 miles in on a straight trail i felt something odd. Looked down and the tire was cocked. I knew the ball joint must ahve went. So i slowly pulled it out of the woods and loaded it up and my ride was done. I was very lucky it happend then.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My freind has a 1996 Arctic Cat 454 4x4 and he lost the the ball joints on each side (not at the same time). Both times his weel just came off and laid flat on the ground, he was doing about 30mph so he came to suden stop and his ATV skidded around side ways. Your lucky the whole weel didn't come off.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;813371 said:


> My freind has a 1996 Arctic Cat 454 4x4 and he lost the the ball joints on each side (not at the same time). Both times his weel just came off and laid flat on the ground, he was doing about 30mph so he came to suden stop and his ATV skidded around side ways. Your lucky the whole weel didn't come off.


ya I only lost the bottom one. fortunetly it came off when I was going less than 5mph too haha. also I was fortunet the local arctic cat dealer was open and I was able to order it and it is comming in tomarrow. I am doing all 4 ball joints at $35 a piece. So $140 for all lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;813431 said:


> ya I only lost the bottom one. fortunetly it came off when I was going less than 5mph too haha. also I was fortunet the local arctic cat dealer was open and I was able to order it and it is comming in tomarrow. I am doing all 4 ball joints at $35 a piece. So $140 for all lol


That's the only way to go IMO. If you just replace the broke one you will be replacing another one not to long from now.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;813477 said:


> That's the only way to go IMO. If you just replace the broke one you will be replacing another one not to long from now.


exactly and while im doing the one it would be stupid not to do the others haha. because my luck I will do the one side go riding this comming weekend and have the other one break haha.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

well glad your whole tire didn't just fall off when you was way out on the trail.

was this the primary quad or the back up quad?


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Just make sure the cat is all set when we hit the trails next. prsport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

heavychevy01;814787 said:


> Just make sure the cat is all set when we hit the trails next. prsport


haha funny thing is we were out triming the trails nice and clean so when we do go riding haha. my buddy just bought a camp right by the entrance of the mulleyville trail system by edinburg. So we have all kinds of places to go haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;814666 said:


> well glad your whole tire didn't just fall off when you was way out on the trail.
> 
> was this the primary quad or the back up quad?


this is my primary haha which sucked. ya i wa glad it was the bottom only. i changed all 4 ball joints yesterday. the top one on the same side that broke was getting ready to go. so im lucky. I am lucky it didnt go while i was on the asphalt going down to the beach haha


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

where are the trails you ride? i havent been on mine since winter, been too busy trying to finish my car and work, oh well it will just last longer haha


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;814973 said:


> where are the trails you ride? i havent been on mine since winter, been too busy trying to finish my car and work, oh well it will just last longer haha


well in the fall we run the sacandaga lake shore. and we have a trail to get to the lake thru the woods to avoid the road. And then there is a logging trail that leads to the top of the adirondack mountains. But my buddy just bought a camp about 20 mins from mine farther north and it connects with the mulleyville trail system. So there are some trails.


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;814860 said:


> haha funny thing is we were out triming the trails nice and clean so when we do go riding haha. my buddy just bought a camp right by the entrance of the mulleyville trail system by edinburg. So we have all kinds of places to go haha


Sweet! Cant wait to go. Whenever you guys are ready to go, let me know. :bluebounc


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

heavychevy01;815099 said:


> Sweet! Cant wait to go. Whenever you guys are ready to go, let me know. :bluebounc


ya I will def let ya know. I am going up this weekend so I will see how high the lake is. maybe if it dropped off more we can run it within the next month. you have any interest in ice fishing? going out and hanging out at a heated shanty and eat a shoot the crap? haha


----------

